# كيفية علاج ترسب الصابون السائل



## ابو جومانا المصري (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الرجاء من اخوني اريد علاج لترسب الصابون حيث انني اعمل في مشروع تععبئه وتغليف الصابون السائل وتواجهني مشكله ترسب الصابون فما العمل نرجومنك الافاده


----------



## اشرف العدل (24 مارس 2009)

momken teb3at lya eltarkeba 3ashn a3rf a2olk eh elly by7'ly elsabon 3andak yrseb enma 3'lban ena mesh bet7ot salphnic be nesba monsba 
ENG/Ashraf eladl 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... الأدارة )
da emaily law 3ayz 7aga mafesh moshkla ana t7t amraak


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

على حد معلوماتى 
ان الترسيب بيكون من استخدام البولى الماده المغلظه للمياه 
او من حموضه المياه ودى بتحتاج يا استخداك مياه مقطره او تعادل الحموضه فى المياه 
والله العلم برضه وممكن تسال اكتر من شخص واان هاسالك ان شاء الله وهارد على سؤالك


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكور عزيزي الغالي دي ماركو ومشكووور جداعلي معلوماتك


----------



## دعاء رضا (7 يناير 2010)

نرجو الرد علي هذا السؤال من فضلك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 يناير 2010)

اسباب الترسيب هي الاملاح الموجدة في المنتج وعلاج الترسيب بيكون باستخدام التراي ايثانول امين وو ضع 400ملم كلور مركز على المنتج قبل البدا في عملية التعادل وكذلك التراي يوضع قبل التعادل لانة قلوي ونسبة هي 250جرام على البرميلش


----------



## عدنان دمشقي (9 فبراير 2011)

انا مع الزميل العزيز دي ماركو مع تعديل بسيط وهو ان الرواسب تاتي من قساوة المياه لامن زيادة الحموضة كذلك يمكن ان تترسب نتيجة عدم اكتمال عملية التصبن ( كمية القلوي المضافة للزيت قليلة) وبالتالي لاتجري عملية التصبن بشكل كامل كذلك يلعب نوع الزيت المستخدم بما يسمى بالزيوت الجفوفة فهي تؤدي الى ترسبات
مع تحياتي لك بالتوفيق........عدنان


----------



## عدنان دمشقي (9 فبراير 2011)

كذلك استطيع أن أؤيد الزميل محمد الريس بان اضافة ثلاثي ايتانول امين بما انه مركب يختلط بالماء بجميع النسب وهو ذو قلوية عالية يمكن أن يعدل الزيوت غير المتصبنة خاصة اذا عرفنا خواصه الجيدة في انه يقوم بخفض التوتر السطحي(مادة ذات نشاط سطحى) ويستعمل بشكل واسع في الصناعة كعوامل استحلاب


----------



## هشام بلاسى (27 فبراير 2011)

يضاف 1 كيلو ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم على الطن مع التقليب لترسيب اى املاح موجوده فى الماء


----------



## azertytreza (26 مارس 2013)

يضاف تراي بولي فوسفات الصوديوم على الماء مع التقليب لترسيب اى املاح موجوده فى الماء وبعدين تبدا في تركيبة الصابون


----------



## على منصورى (26 مارس 2013)

انا مجرب التراى ايثانول ونتائجه كانت ممتازه


----------

